# Shut down the nazi rally in Sacramento 6/26/16



## Mongo (May 27, 2016)




----------



## EphemeralStick (May 28, 2016)

Good god I want to go to this. Makes me feel all tingly just thinking about it.


----------



## A New Name (May 28, 2016)

The irony.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 28, 2016)

Usually antifa in the U.S. strikes me as sorta ridiculous, not because I'm not antifascist, but because they seem so laughably irrelevant.. but lately with Trump winning so big, these goons might get more traction than was imaginable in the past.. shut 'em down


----------



## awkwardshelby (May 28, 2016)

damn I might just be able to make it to this, fuck nazi scum!


----------



## Mongo (Jun 25, 2016)

If anyone needs a ride I'll be heading out from Berkeley around 6am.


----------

